# Off the top of your head, do you know this celebrity?



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Answer yes or no, and give us one. No fair looking it up!

ex. Do you know who William Shatner is? 
yes, Star Trek


Do you know who Jeff Probst is?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

host of survivor?

Do you know who Brian Wilson is?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Composer (movie themes)

Do you know who David Mitchell is?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope.
Do you know who Navi Rawat is?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Nope.

Do you know who Julia Stiles is?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Actor/director and in Inglourious *******s as the Bear Jew.

Do you know who Carla Bruni is?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

yes, singer

Do you know who Steven Pinker is?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

No.

Do you know who Ban Ki-Moon is?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

No.

Do you know who Victoria Hesketh is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No.

Do you know who Rosalyn Landor is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No. Do you know who Anita Baker is?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No.

Do you know who Jean Chrétien is?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No.

Do you know who Giancarlo Fisichella is? (if you do I will marry you btw).


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Formula One racing driver? 

Do you know who Nigella Lawson is?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Tv chef

Do you know who Roger Bannister is?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, the bloke who invented handrails.

Do you know who Anetta Keys is?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm pornstar? lol (I was gonna try and explain away how I knew this, but I can't)

Do you know who Nicholas Sarkozy is?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

No.

Do you know who Jasper Carrot is?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

unfortunately. do you know who Sean Lock is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes! British comedian. Saw him at a festival last year, he was hilarious.

Do you know who John Squire is?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

John Squire... of The Stone Roses.

Do you know who Chad Kroeger is?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Chad Kroeger....the greengrocer??

no, I guess i don't. anyone know who Jimmy Carr is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, a British comedian who looks like a ventriloquist's dummy.

Do you know who Ronnie Lane is?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> Do you know who Ronnie Lane is?


Not a clue.

Do you know who Bruce Hornsby is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope. 

Do you know who John Densmore is?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Not a clue.


Do you know who Sylvester McCoy is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

(John Densmore was the drummer of The Doors).

No.

Do you know who Vashti Bunyan is?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

(Sylvester McCoy is the dude who played the 7th doctor on Doctor Who.....the guy in my avatar. I love 7. :heart lol)


Do you know who Maggie Smith is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, British actress who plays a generic hag role in everything.

Do you know who Caleb Followill is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No idea.

Do you know who Pam Dawber is?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Not a clue.

Don Van Vliet (or Captain Beefheart)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Formula One racing driver?


/proposes

No.

Do you know who Rove Mcmanus is?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Get some Captain beefheart.

Rove is a host of an Australia TV talk show.

Do you know Kurt Angle?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nope


Do you know who Mark Owen is?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes.

Do you know who Owen Money is?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

No...
Do you know who Michael Emerson is?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope


Do you know who Andrew Zimmern is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No!
Do you know who Eckhart Tolle is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, an author.

Do you know who Ian McCulloch is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> /proposes
> 
> No.
> 
> Do you know who Rove Mcmanus is?


 I loved F1 when I was little. My dad took me and my sister to the Silverstone Grand Prix many many years ago. We were watching and waiting for Nigel Mansell to go past the whole time. I loved him :lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Yes, an author.
> 
> Do you know who Ian McCulloch is?


Lead singer of the Bunnymen.

Do you know who Cicero is?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

He's an actor, and a good one at that.

Do you know who John Heffron is?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Roman philosopher.
> 
> Do you know who William H. Macey is?


Although he did write philosophical texts, he's mainly remembered as the greatest Roman orator to ever live.

No, I don't know who John Heffron is.

Do you know who Herodotus is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, is he Herod's twin sister?

Do you know who Larry Birkhead is?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No...

Do you know who Banksy is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.

Do you know who Melody Scott Thomas is?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes! He was an amazing actor and dancer! He starred with Gene Kelly and Debbie Reynolds in _Singin in the Rain_.

Do you know who Harold Lloyd is?


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

no
do you know who Adam Carolla is?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry, but i dont

do you know who Tiffany Pollard is


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I do not :[

Do you know who Oliver Hardy is?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes.

Do you know who Norvell Hardy is?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nope.  

Do you know who Harry Caray is? (or was?)


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

She's a singer/musician.
Do you know who David Boreanaz is?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes, Angel from Buffy and Angel. 

Do you know who Georges Melies is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.

Do you know who Kevin Branagh is?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No

Do you know who Martina Cole is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No!

Do you know who Bruce Boxletiner is?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

No, sorry. 
Do you know who Douglas Adams is?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Wrote "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" and other fun things.

Do you know Guy Pierce?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Actor

Clive Barker?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

An author.
Do you know who Rob Stewart is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nope.
do you know who Peter Krause is?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Not a clue.

Jimmy Page?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i think he's a drummer?

do you know Harvey Dent?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Two-face

Do you know who Norman Bates is?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

The main character in 'phsycho' who owned a Motel, watched women in showers and killed them.

Do you know who Trevor Reznik is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no.

Do you know who Harry Smith is?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

No

Do you know who Eddie the eagle is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No.

Do you know who Bela Lugosi is/was?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes! He was a great horror flick actor. He played Dracula in the worst horror movie ever. For Halloween fun and horror, go rent Ed Wood. Awesome.

Do you know who Frank Langella is?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Nope.

Do you know who Jonathan Davis is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is he the cartoonist who wrote Garfield?

Do you know who Lon Cheney is?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Silent movie actor.

Do you know who Armando Iannucci is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Race car driver?

Do you know who Boris Karloff is?


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

he was in the early frankenstein?

do you know who elliott smith is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My next door neighbor?

Do you know who Gary Oldman is?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Actor. Star of Bram Stoker's Dracula.

Do you know who Layne Staley was?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nope. Do you know who Christopher Lee is?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Actor famous for acting in Horror films.

Do you know who Prince Charles is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

gaz said:


> Actor famous for acting in Horror films.
> 
> Do you know who Prince Charles is?


Yes, the spare heir.

Do you know who Linda Blair is?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Isn't she the pea-soup vomiting, potty-mouthed daughter out of the exorcist, or rather the actress out of said movie?

Do you know who Jay Silverheels is? (clue: he's probably dead now)


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

No idea.

Do you know who Jamie Oliver is?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Fat tongued TV chef.

Do you know who Sarah Beeny is?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Tv presenter. She was on some property programme.

Do you know who Chad Channing is?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Used to be in Nirvana?

Do you know who Simon Bird is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

no. Probably a singer.

Do you know who Vincent Price is?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

The inventor from Edward Scissorhands. 

Do you know who Peter Lorre is?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

An actor, was in 20000 Leagues Under the Sea

Do you know who Steve Burton is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but do you know who TIM Burton is?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

KyleThomas said:


> Used to be in Nirvana?
> 
> Do you know who Simon Bird is?


Correct,:clap he was a drummer in Nirvana before Dave Grohl.

Tim Burton- Film director married to Helena Bonham Carter, famous for directing Corpse bride, Charlie and the chocolate factory, Batman films, Edward scissor hands amonst others.

Do you know who Cliff Burton was?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

No, and gaz, did you google that? That is cheating! 

Do you know who edward norton is?


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

no

Do you know who Nadine Coyle is?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> No, and gaz, did you google that? That is cheating!
> 
> Do you know who edward norton is?


No i do know who Tim Burton is:yes

Nadine - She's the Irish member of Girls aloud.

Do you know who Bella Lugosi was?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

He was... Dracuuuulllaaaa.

Do you know who Mary Pickford was?


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

:no

Do you know who Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is that your great aunt on your mother's side?

Do you know who Maila Nurmi is?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nope. 


Do you know who Madeline Kahn was?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

supreme court judge?

do you know who Wes Craven is?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Nightmare on Elm Street director. (Amongst others, but that's what I always associate him with.)

Do you know who Colin Morgan is?


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

No

Do you know who Jake Epstein is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.

Do you know who Maurice Sendak is?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Author & illustrator

Do you know who Yann Tiersen is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.

Do you know who Jeanette Scott is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No.

Do you know who Ken Kesey is/was?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Author of On The Road.

Do you know who Anthony Perkins was?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

He played Norman Bates in Psycho.

Do you know who Susan Casey is?


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

no.

do u know who Crystal Kay is?


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Nope 

Do you know who Danny Tamberelli is?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

The guy from Adventures of Pete and Pete? 

Do you know who Billy Wilder was?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Yep, he directed Sabrina (one of my fav movies)

Do you know who Toni Morrison is?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

author of a book i cant remember


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Do you know who Frank Gehry is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No. Do you know who Wally Lamb is?


----------

